# The One Character you Want to Punch



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok Its Time for the Great....What Character Do you just want to Punch in the face!!!!!!!!!!!! Personally im voting Abbadon he is as big as a cry baby as horus but can't back it up!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Definatly Lucius


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

dark angel said:


> Definatly Lucius


Ya he is an annoying lil prick........But i still think Abbadon needs his ass kicked the most.:aggressive:


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

i think the emperor should be punched in the face for NOT seeing that his plan for universal domination was going to crash and burn...

or at least the eldar could have got off their backsides to warn him...or they kept it to themselves to have a merry old laugh at his failings...


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

the lion WAKE UP YOU PANSEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SMACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha 

hhhmmm i wonder what would happen if someone puched angaron in the face :alcoholic: so much mess.


----------



## RTJ (Jun 25, 2009)

Perturabo for being a moaning mini!


----------



## fdshfn (Jun 24, 2009)

horus for being a loser


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Astral Vect, get off your suped up raviger and fight like a freaking DE! Sit on a Raviger surrounded by naked slave girls and Incubi... wuss. Even a farseer fights on the ground. Dirty lazy DE lord..... grumble grumble.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Why is Guilliman not here?
i definitely want to smack a smurf
but from what is their the Lion
why send them home?
wtf was the point of that and now when the galaxy is screwed
you have decided to have a little nap
didums
so he needs a smack


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Lucius.

With a smile and the statement, 'Loken sends his regards.'


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey, what about Marneus Calgar, king of cheese?
id love to land one on his smug little face...providing he takes his b****y master-crafted power fists off first...

Or how about Yarrick? by the gods, your only human! your supposed to DIE when youv been run over by a battle fortress, or trodden on by a stompa!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> i think the emperor should be punched in the face for NOT seeing that his plan for universal domination was going to crash and burn...
> 
> or at least the eldar could have got off their backsides to warn him...or they kept it to themselves to have a merry old laugh at his failings...


Eldrad Did Warn the Emperor, or try to....its called they really need to listen to xeno's (Plus Fulgrim tried to kill him)

And I LOVE all this hate for Lion i hate that smug $#(@er


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Eldrad Did Warn the Emperor, or try to....its called they really need to listen to xeno's (Plus Fulgrim tried to kill him)


well i wonder how many space marines could have been saved since their creation if they had listened first...not their usual shoot first ask questions later tactics


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

There are only two loyalists in the selection, pickin on chaos.... I choose Guilliman!!!


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

Leman russ 

Gluttonus tramp


Shame the emperor isnt there I'd love to give the stubbon bag of bones a slap.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Really? I would rather Stick a Melta-bomb to the golden throne.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Can you not put Yulkan and Pedro up there? I'd loved to hit them seeing as all you Space Marine Players spam them.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Elderad just die already you pointy eared freak!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Orochi said:


> Can you not put Yulkan and Pedro up there? I'd loved to hit them seeing as all you Space Marine Players spam them.


i hope you mean vulkan and Pedro Cantor, they arnt bad at all, let people spam em....they still arnt as common as the ultrasmurfs.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

RTJ said:


> Perturabo for being a moaning mini!


 i dont think he really moans. his chapter kicks ass. probably the most successful chaos and maybe space marine chapter after the heresy


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> i dont think he really moans. his chapter kicks ass. probably the most successful chaos and maybe space marine chapter after the heresy


for the record its legion but....

screw you johnson grow a pair and do your own work, stop using child labor (erm i mean "watcher labor")

and guillemon should be the guy at the circus who sits above a pool of water and if you hit the target he falls in. or the man with the most bruised face in guinness book of records


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Definately Abby 

"Horus was a fool, he had victory in his grasp blah, blah blah"
"So he ordered the retreat then?"
"errr-no he'd died"
"So who ordered the retreat?"
"errr..... me"
"so maybe you should shut the fuck up then?"
"yeah, I suppose I should really"


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

abadon might have been a bitch before, pardon my french but the fact is that he at the verge of comming to terra's defenses and redeaming himself. not protecting him, just saying. besides i dont like his ***** pony tail


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

the two that havent been voted on so far surprises me a little bit. Erebus of the Word Bearers (the first to fall) and Fulgrim (the only primarch to cry in the books thus far)


----------



## jack (Oct 30, 2008)

I voted for Erebus! He is just so sneaky and annnoying, turning everyone to chaos.


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

Where is Eldrad?! He is such a dick!

I voted Angron, though... that would get him going on a small campaign of destruction.


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

El'Johnson is *really* annoying, and deserves to get punched in the face, I have to say Abbadon. He's a little whiney prick. Boo-hoo, Horus is freaking dead, why wouldn't he continue the damn assault!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I must say while the Lion is a POS (and I play DA successors) it seems to me the authors from the Black Library have it out for him. That or they are setting the stage for some serious fall out with the DA. 

And I still think that Astral Vect is a cheap POS as well.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

Lion El'Johnson, whilst saying 'get a consistant theme, and stop piking everyone elses!'



Witch King of Angmar said:


> Personally im voting Abbadon he is [...] a cry baby!


in what way is he a cry baby?

i don't recall him ever becoming disponant over a loss.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Medic Marine said:


> I must say while the Lion is a POS (and I play DA successors) it seems to me the authors from the Black Library have it out for him. That or they are setting the stage for some serious fall out with the DA.
> 
> And I still think that Astral Vect is a cheap POS as well.


See Everyone hates the Emo Marines! :grin:

Also Eldrad the great shall never die Punny Humans!!! (No really he really won't....im betting he is back soon)


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm not sure... I think Lucius but i'm afraid to see my face on his armour... Angron? No thanks I don't want to be crumbled to dust thank you...


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Tau22 said:


> Where is Eldrad?! He is such a dick!


Yes, yes he is. 

I vote for faceless-custode#X who stole the Imperial guards thunder. Even though he isnt up there, I still somehow vote for him.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Col. Schafer said:


> Yes, yes he is.
> 
> I vote for faceless-custode#X who stole the Imperial guards thunder. Even though he isnt up there, I still somehow vote for him.


Dick???Eldrad is the awesome! he only hates all you Imperial scum! but you DO make good tyranid bait.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I vote for Guilliman. That stupid, arrogant, sorry punk thinks he can threaten the other Legions to disband into Chapters. That his decrees and battle tatics should form the core of SMs everywhere. Well Black Templars and Space Wolves do very well without his rules. Im so glad Fulgrim slashed that sorry punks throat. Calgar for second biggest punk. I love to see a Fight between Calgar and Abbaddon.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I vote for Guilliman. That stupid, arrogant, sorry punk thinks he can threaten the other Legions to disband into Chapters :ireful2:. That his decrees and battle tatics should form the core of SMs everywhere :nono:. Well Black Templars and Space Wolves do very well without his rules :so_happy:. Im so glad Fulgrim slashed that sorry punks throat :taunt:. Calgar for second biggest punk. I love to see a Fight between Calgar and Abbaddon :victory:.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Johnson, for simply being a fence-sitting bitch.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Wraithian said:


> Johnson, for simply being a fence-sitting bitch.


LOL! i love your reasoning.:biggrin:


----------



## Pater Mooneye (Jun 10, 2009)

lorgar for starting the heresy


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

yeah, lion should ave seen his marines wouldn't have been hapy doing nothing on Caliban, but i think Lorgar deserve it the most cause he was the only one to use chaos, and then erebus devoted himself to because the primarch was donng it which ultimatly started the heresy. so yeah, i think Lorgar deserves it most


----------



## 123birds (May 17, 2009)

Lucius because hes such a pansy. I'd walk up to a dude with a power fist and make him punch lucius in the head to kill him. Then i would turn around, knife him, then set him on fire and scatter his ashes on every planet i visited. See, i didn't kill him so i wont become him, and you cant ressurect from ashes floating around space. EAT IT LUCIUS:victory:


----------



## DuesIncarmine (Jul 3, 2009)

erubus is a bitch and needs to be donkey punched cause he did a shitty in converting horus


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

Do a Loken on pre-heresy Lucius :aggressive: :blackeye:


----------



## Abbo (May 30, 2008)

I voted Erebus, damned humanity.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I voted Lucius, after what he tried to do to my Saul...

I wouldn't mind giving Failabbadon a good punch though


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Concrete Hero said:


> I voted Lucius, after what he tried to do to my Saul...
> 
> I wouldn't mind giving Failabbadon a good punch though


And By Punch you mean dreadnought foot to the crotch right?


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

Erebus, what a bitch and the dumb sod got his throat slit...HA!


----------



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Ya he is an annoying lil prick........But i still think Abbadon needs his ass kicked the most.:aggressive:


I voted Lucius because my first choice was not there. Alpharius... the only thing "primarch" about him is his stupidity. He "drove" his legion to chaos riding the short bus.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

I would punch horus!!! he really screwd the imperium, and with the imperium whole humanity!! freakkin egoist, just 4 some stupid chaos gods, who would betray him anyway:crazy: he was the biggest moron evva, I hereby pronounce him biggest fool of the Galaxy, Miss Horus Galaxy :mrgreen:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Zooey72 said:


> I voted Lucius because my first choice was not there. Alpharius... the only thing "primarch" about him is his stupidity. He "drove" his legion to chaos riding the short bus.


Read Legion, it was done for a reason.

As for Horus being the biggest.....Well he is a prick we all know that, he is also a victim of Abbadon's General Dumb ass powers for trusting The word bearers!


----------



## Galebread (Apr 7, 2008)

Leman Russ, because he'll most definitely be harder than what everyone blows up nowadays.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Marneus Calgar, cause he made non-special character space marine armies really crap compared to the last codex. Black Templars are so much more effective. Non-codex ftw.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I voted for Abaddon for being a sucker. I always laugh when I read his entry in the CSM Codex, that he is feared and respected and that hes a threat and blahblahblah... If his current crusade succeeds though, then I'll give him some credit for that.

Also, theres Guilliman, the Ultrasmurf of the smurfs... why can't he just die already? The Emperor is the same case: die already, so we can get minis of the Primarchs who would obviously show up (those who are alive and not dead/sleeping). 

And the Chaos Lords of the whole DoW series (except for Eliphas, Lord of Awesome) for being retarded. XP


----------



## Kagon (Jun 14, 2009)

Guilliman ten thousand times over I really hate ultrasmurfs, die smurfs. . .


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

I must agree with Kagon, Gulliman is the biggest, bluest douche bag in the whole galaxy, who wouldnt want to kick his head in...
....But that lion dude, hes such a ***, how did he not see that his lads were becoming chaotic bastards!...Or maybe he is actually chaos hiding in dresses?? What a dick


----------



## Fungus (Jul 17, 2009)

123birds said:


> Lucius because hes such a pansy. I'd walk up to a dude with a power fist and make him punch lucius in the head to kill him. Then i would turn around, knife him, then set him on fire and scatter his ashes on every planet i visited. See, i didn't kill him so i wont become him, and you cant ressurect from ashes floating around space. EAT IT LUCIUS:victory:


You may destroy the body but as long as his soul remains he will keep coming back:headbutt:

For me goddam abbadon you failed 13 TIMES !!! :angry:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i will start with lorgar;

this pansy ass bastard had one of the largest damned legions in the whole of the imperium and was a primarch for christ's sake but when the emperor tells him to conquer more worlds he decides he's going to act like a little bitch and hide in his cell for months on end! are you kidding me?! the iron warriors were being split and seperated all over the galaxy and you didnt see perturabo go hide in a corner! i mean seriously! then on top of it a PRIMARCH decides to listen to some twisted fuck that shouldnt have been made a space marine in the first place that tells him to worship chaos! wow way to follow your own doctrine dumbass, the most zealous and loyal to the emperor all of sudden wants to kill daddy because he got a slap on the wrist, damned punk, he gives chaos a bad name.

second has got to be erebus;

fuck this guy, i dont think i have ever hated a space marine this much since marneus calgar. how the hell does horus forsake the mournigal or however you spell it for some weird bastard from a brother's legion he doesn't even like? two words, fuck erebus.

angron; 

the only primarch that has done anything since the end of the heresy, who the hell would want to punch HIM in the face

Horus and Abaddon;

dumbasses through and through, horus was the top of the iceberg right behind his dad and he STILL managed to fuck everything up, once again he's a primarch so when you feel left out or sad or that your dad isnt telling you something grow some balls and get over it. as for abaddon i agree with fungus, 13 times he failed! i know that some of those crusades had certain objectives that were achieved such as the blackstone fortresses and whatnot but honestly abaddon does it take you 13 times to figure something out? the answer; no

smurfs; 

in general can just go shoot themselves......

the lion; 

way to be on the fence when your brothers need you and then because you treat your men like crap you have to take a nap for umpteen years. this guy is another idiot that made dumb mistakes no commander should ever make, how the hell do you show favor to some of your sons and then treat the others like pieces of shit you selfish bastard?

Leman Russ;

i love him but why the hell would you leave your legion and the imperium for what seems like absolutely no reason? corax is in this boat too.

and last but certainly not least The Emperor;

this guy has got to be the biggest idiot of them all, he lets his sons get thrown across the galaxy, cant see that they feud like any other family and favors some over others to further those feuds and gaps between them, when he puts horus in place he already is blind to the fact that there is obvious discontent and doesnt believe magnus when he tells him of horus's betrayel! the list could go on for this guy so im going to stop before i take up a half hour writing all of this mistakes, infallible my ass.


----------



## Dark Assassin101 (Jul 3, 2009)

Lion has a lot of explaining to do when he wakes up from his power nap. 
he gives DA a bad rep thats why I play successor chapter 

back on topic probbly lucisus whats with the whip? (its him with the whip right?)


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Dark Assassin101 said:


> Lion has a lot of explaining to do when he wakes up from his power nap.
> he gives DA a bad rep thats why I play successor chapter
> 
> back on topic probbly lucisus whats with the whip? (its him with the whip right?)


Yes it is him with the whip...i think he is trying to cover up for lack of something else....*cough*


Also come on people vote more for Lion El'Prickzor!


----------



## Dark Assassin101 (Jul 3, 2009)

haha.....right thanks mate! just making sure 

u really dont like DA do u? although ur right Lion was a cheep bastard who liked fence sitting.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Fulgrim, for being the most ostentatious, self-absorbed piece of crap this side of Valhalla. For all his character flaws, I'm surprised the Emperor's Children weren't the first traitors.


Also, why so much hate for el'Jonson??!!? He knocked Russ out with a single punch! If that doesn't earn him a spot in the all-time super badass hall of fame, I don't know what does.


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

> Lion El'Prickzor!


I love that name

From now on he shall be known as Lion El'Prickzor!!!!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

High Marshall Mendark said:


> I love that name
> 
> From now on he shall be known as Lion El'Prickzor!!!!


Gooood Goooood......my Plan is working......


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

What, no Robute Guillman?


----------



## Dark Assassin101 (Jul 3, 2009)

Captain Galus said:


> Fulgrim, for being the most ostentatious, self-absorbed piece of crap this side of Valhalla. For all his character flaws, I'm surprised the Emperor's Children weren't the first traitors.
> 
> 
> Also, why so much hate for el'Jonson??!!? He knocked Russ out with a single punch! If that doesn't earn him a spot in the all-time super badass hall of fame, I don't know what does.


He also had the most victorys second only to Horus so cheap bastard really means tactical genius maybe a slight exageration on the genius part but its true about the victorys its all in the DA codex


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

The Truth Behind Abbadon


----------



## SpacedGhost (Dec 16, 2008)

I voted Abaddon a long while ago. My desire to punch him in the head is not related to any Imperium love or anything like that. I have my reasons, but feel it best just knowing he's the one I'd punch... and without explanation. (Especially since my reasoning for doing it is probably less glorious than other's reasons for who they've chosen to punch in the head. I assure you though that it's not because of TT encounters with him.)

Oddly enough this conversation arises amongst my friends from time to time, and we've sort of formulated lists. The most recent addition to my list is Leman Russ... I would totally punch him in his big dumb head.



Cole Deschain said:


> What, no Robute Guillman?


...He's been on the list for quite some time too, along with Marneus "Makes No Sense, you're lying to me GW" Calgar.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Abaddon is an asshole,he's like razed whole sectors of the Imperium....and killed many of my Eldar conehead homies


----------



## SpacedGhost (Dec 16, 2008)

Totally killing dudes isn't reason alone to hate a guy. There's a lot of people that'd need a swift punching if killing forces of the Imperium or Eldar were the only criteria to yield a swift KO punch. He is a prick though, and does deserve a punching.


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

Captain Galus said:


> Fulgrim, for being the most ostentatious, self-absorbed piece of crap this side of Valhalla. For all his character flaws, I'm surprised the Emperor's Children weren't the first traitors.
> 
> 
> Also, why so much hate for el'Jonson??!!? He knocked Russ out with a single punch! If that doesn't earn him a spot in the all-time super badass hall of fame, I don't know what does.


. 

Yeah I totaly agree Fulgrim's a puff. I also agree that the lion doesn't deserve so much hate. these are my reasons

1. He didn't freaking bench sit in fact it was only due to the aproach of his, russ and gulliman's legions that he dropped his shields for that death or glory duel.
2. The reason he sent Luther back to Caliban is in Fall Of Angels. He tried to kill the lion (I'm not saying that he wasn't a dick for sending the others back).


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

scolatae said:


> .
> 
> Yeah I totaly agree Fulgrim's a puff. I also agree that the lion doesn't deserve so much hate. these are my reasons
> 
> ...


i will tell you now trying to defend the dark angels around here is like Going Hunting with Dick Chainy, Somethings going to get shot. (just not the animals)


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Angron - You'd have to be a retard not to see where that would end.


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

Dark Assassin101 said:


> He also had the most victorys second only to Horus so cheap bastard really means tactical genius maybe a slight exageration on the genius part but its true about the victorys its all in the DA codex


I thought Guilliman had the most victories after Horus? I still think the ultrasmurf should get beaten,as should most of the people on this list but he did do a damn good job before he wrote the Codex (go non-codex chapters!).


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

I would absolutely like to punch Urien Rakarth because he is just so insane. He is probably so insane that he has given his torture devices names such as Elthras the gut ripper or The-love-of-my-long-life


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> i will tell you now trying to defend the dark angels around here is like Going Hunting with Dick Chainy, Somethings going to get shot. (just not the animals)


lol. But I will still defend them because I like them.:grin:


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

Lemon, definetly... - 'STOP BEATING THE SHIT OUT OF MAGNUS YOU *****! YOUR GONNA TURN HIM INTO A FREAKIN DEAMONIC CYCLOPS PRINCE WITH WEBBED TOES! :scare: which leads to the downfall of the second most powerful Psycher and one of the most kickass Legions out there! OH GAWD THE INHUMANITY! :cray: May Russ' Death be a painful one :biggrin:


----------



## DragonLord (Jul 30, 2009)

lucius as he thinks he is the best in close combat so he needs a smack to put him back in his place.:threaten:


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

i'll say again the Emperor, now i have decided that it is not the Eldar's fault (though you can say it is they didn't bug him about the Heresy) but Magnus' 

Magnus: 'hey dad, your No# 1 son is gonna try kill you'
Emperor: 'shut up heretic-sorceror-cyclops...psst Leman go rip his shit up'
Russ: 'ok'
Magnus: 'i'm gonna go cry..hhmmhm...i mean pray in my tower while my legion is destroyed by crazed Norse-like Beserker marines'

Russ FTW, Russ forever :biggrin:


EDIT: you could say the Emperor started the Heresy hahahaha


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> i'll say again the Emperor, now i have decided that it is not the Eldar's fault (though you can say it is they didn't bug him about the Heresy) but Magnus'
> 
> Magnus: 'hey dad, your No# 1 son is gonna try kill you'
> Emperor: 'shut up heretic-sorceror-cyclops...psst Leman go rip his shit up'
> ...


Actualy the emperor told russ to bring magnus back to terra but horus intercepted him on the way and lied saying that the emperor had orderd russ to kill magnus and his legion.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

it's all a bit confusing with all this trickery...guess that's why it's a heresy :biggrin:


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> it's all a bit confusing with all this trickery...guess that's why it's a heresy :biggrin:


My advce to Russ?

"Fat, drunk and stupid is no way to go through life, son."


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Cole Deschain said:


> My advce to Russ?
> 
> "Fat, drunk and stupid is no way to go through life, son."


despite the fact Magnus would be dead if he hadn't said that last word of Power and sunk into the ground to avoid being impaled, even though he'd just had his spine snapped, by an un-Daemonified Primarch


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> despite the fact Magnus would be dead if he hadn't said that last word of Power and sunk into the ground to avoid being impaled, even though he'd just had his spine snapped, by an un-Daemonified Primarch


...

That has nothing t do with what I said, man. I certainly wasn't "writing as" Magnus...

But the fact is, Russ was a drunken, gullible twit.

Still wanna punch Guillman more, though.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

well all the primarchs had their flaws ahahaha

still wanna punch da Emperor though


----------



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

i see no Guilliman on that list...


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> despite the fact Magnus would be dead if he hadn't said that last word of Power and sunk into the ground to avoid being impaled, even though he'd just had his spine snapped, by an un-Daemonified Primarch


I would like to point out that magnus was also "undaemonified" and he was caught completly offguard by russ.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Space_Wolves

dodgy website but that's what i was basing it off

EDIT: my bad not that link some random page though on SW said differently


----------



## SpacedGhost (Dec 16, 2008)

Man, I hate Leman Russ. He reminds me of a dimwitted high school bully with a really big attitude problem.


----------

